# Yamaha C30ELRR steering



## JustinGibson (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello, new to this forum but have been but have been lurking for a few weeks. I just purchased my first outboard motor for my new-to-me skiff. It is a 1993 Yamaha 2-stroke 30 hp C30ELRR tiller. There is no steering resistance and when in the water under any kind of throttle or even just doing maintenance it must be held in position. I have been doing research trying to locate a steering friction adjustment for this model but I can't seem to find anything on the exploded view. After watching some youtube videos I did find someone converting a larger console yamaha outboard to tiller and he added a bracket with an adjustable collar that served as a steering friction adjustment with the modification and it got me thinking someone could have previously converted it to a tiller but did not set it up 100% properly.

I am completely new to boats so any help figuring this out would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks


----------

